# Amazon Video - How do I STOP captions from being ON as a default?



## BobbyWDC (Mar 28, 2005)

I watch shows with captions turned OFF. Once in a while, I turn them on to see something I missed, then I turn them back OFF.

Yet EVERY time I start any show in Amazon Prime Video on my Roamio Pro, captions are ON and I have to go shut them off!

I can't find any way to make OFF the default (which I'd assume is the standard setting!). They're always OFF when I end a show and leave Amazon Video. They're OFF on my TiVo regular viewing, too.

Is anyone else having this problem? Any suggestions on solving it? Thanks.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Having exact same issue but don't have a solution.


----------



## gashouse (Feb 23, 2008)

I had the same problem and it drove me nuts. This worked for me. Find show or movie that once you select it, the next screen that displays is the overview page. The banner will display overview, customers also watched, cast, more from imdb and captions. Select captions and then captions off. I only had to do it once.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Assuming the roamio app looks like the bolt one. 

Hit pause while playing video. There will be icons in the bottom that you can arrow to. Right arrow to CC icon on right. Select it. Your choices pop up.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

gashouse said:


> I had the same problem and it drove me nuts. This worked for me. Find show or movie that once you select it, the next screen that displays is the overview page. The banner will display overview, customers also watched, cast, more from imdb and captions. Select captions and then captions off. I only had to do it once.


 Thanks for the feedback, but I couldn't figure out how to do this. Are you talking about doing this with TiVo Amazon client or with a web browser? Either way I couldn't get to screen with a banner that you mentioned. Perhaps you are talking about the TiVo iOS app?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> Assuming the roamio app looks like the bolt one.
> 
> Hit pause while playing video. There will be icons in the bottom that you can arrow to. Right arrow to CC icon on right. Select it. Your choices pop up.


 Yes we know how to toggle on/off. The issue is that it defaults to CC on such that every time we play we have to toggle off. We'd like default to be CC=off with option to turn it on.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

moyekj said:


> Thanks for the feedback, but I couldn't figure out how to do this. Are you talking about doing this with TiVo Amazon client or with a web browser? Either way I couldn't get to screen with a banner that you mentioned. Perhaps you are talking about the TiVo iOS app?


The screen being referenced is the general episode info screen for any show in the Tivo Amazon app. If searching via Tivo Search, this is the screen you will be deep-linked to when you select Amazon as the source of an episode/movie from the Tivo menus. Along the top will be the options mentioned, with Captions presumably being one of them.


----------



## gashouse (Feb 23, 2008)

It was on a roamio and I only had to do it once. This made the default to CC off.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Yes we know how to toggle on/off. The issue is that it defaults to CC on such that every time we play we have to toggle off. We'd like default to be CC=off with option to turn it on.


Oh. Sorry.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

tatergator1 said:


> The screen being referenced is the general episode info screen for any show in the Tivo Amazon app. If searching via Tivo Search, this is the screen you will be deep-linked to when you select Amazon as the source of an episode/movie from the Tivo menus. Along the top will be the options mentioned, with Captions presumably being one of them.


 OK thanks, I see how to get there now. Via TiVo search I searched for a title I know is Amazon only and got to the mentioned screen. Thing is the default caption setting was off when I checked but still defaults to on when a play a new show. Oh well.


----------



## BobbyWDC (Mar 28, 2005)

I tried to find that overview screen, to follow the suggestion above. For movies, I found it easily. For TV shows, I only found it by doing something I've never done before--click on the episode name instead of the "Watch Now" button. Then I found the Overview page and the Captions setting. I made sure it was set to OFF. For that episode and the next one, the captions defaulted to off. I guess doing it on a series-by-series basis is better than nothing--thanks for the tip!

I'm still puzzled that only two of us have this problem. I wonder how are we set up differently from anyone else?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Not sure why you think no one else sees this. I use CC for somethings (Brit Coms) and not for others. So I just turn it off if I don't want it. My various devices are left in all kind of CC on/off states so I just change them.


----------



## capitalb527 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have been having the same issue for a while, I will try the suggestions listed. Thanks!


----------



## BobbyWDC (Mar 28, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> Not sure why you think no one else sees this. I use CC for somethings (Brit Coms) and not for others. So I just turn it off if I don't want it. My various devices are left in all kind of CC on/off states so I just change them.


Maybe there's a misunderstanding. I believe the normal default state is captions OFF. When someone wants captions, they can turn them on. I always turn them back OFF when I use them. Yet in a number of different series I'm watching on Amazon, captions are ON by default when the program starts. That seems unusual and atypical. I get the impression that most other people don't have that problem, or I would've found it when I searched the forums here, or many more people would've responded with "I have the same problem!" (it's 3 so far, I think).

It's only an issue because I only turn them on to catch something I missed, and I don't want them on the rest of the time. And I'd rather not have to turn them off during the opening credits of whatever I'm watching. It's not hard to do, it's just annoying, and seems like the wrong default.

Explicitly turning them off for an episode in a series, using the Overview screen described above, seems to have worked, although I'll have to see if that's remembered the next time I watch that series.


----------



## Bojangling (Nov 28, 2003)

Had the same problem mentioned.

Solution: I deactivated my Amazon Prime account on my Roamio device. I then logged back in, and once I did the CC defaulted to off.


----------



## kludger (Nov 15, 2015)

I've been having this same problem on my Roamio but not on my minis and it's been driving me crazy, will try the two options mentioned here, thanks.


----------



## Undead Chickens (Apr 27, 2016)

gashouse said:


> I had the same problem and it drove me nuts. This worked for me. Find show or movie that once you select it, the next screen that displays is the overview page. The banner will display overview, customers also watched, cast, more from imdb and captions. Select captions and then captions off. I only had to do it once.


gashouse, I created an account on this site just so I could say *thank you* for this solution. I tried it, and it worked like a charm.

THANK YOU!!


----------



## stevecu (Dec 16, 2006)

I've been trying to figure out how I screwed this up for months. Amazon wanted me to "uninstall" the app from my TiVo (is that even possible??). 

Fixed


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks, also been trying to figure this out for months.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm so glad to finally have a solution for this. The most annoying thing was even if you turned off the CC for an episode of a show, it would automatically turn it back on when the next episode started.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm not certain that Amazon hasn't recently broken this "default" setting procedure, per the following thread...

How To Change Amazon's Closed Captioning or Subtitle Default State

As this other thread highlights, it seems as though enabling captions in any video now resets the "global" setting, as well.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> I'm not certain that Amazon hasn't recently broken this "default" setting procedure, per the following thread...
> 
> How To Change Amazon's Closed Captioning or Subtitle Default State
> 
> As this other thread highlights, it seems as though enabling captions in any video now resets the "global" setting, as well.


It has been working in this annoying fashion for at least a year that I am aware of. If you think TiVo customer support is unresponsive, try contacting Amazon's movie support!


----------

